# playing timpani



## ionathan

hi all!i play timpani for5-6 years now but i was focused on the last 3 years i play four timpani its ok with my notes etc but i feel very insecure with my total presentation.any tips for more relaxed and more timpanist motion ?


----------



## Danielghofrani

Hi!
thank you for your post. 
That is very interesting. 
well I am not a timpanist ( I am a Santur player) but I am obsessed with form and posture while playing. 
in fact for 3 years I used to practice only mallets (not on the instrument) in front of a mirror to make sure I am keeping a good posture. 
I have 10 years of experience in Santur but I only played timpani for around 2 years in concert bands so I cant really give you any technical advice. 
however you have to feel natural at it. 
I should not be telling you this (you have been playing for a while) but fluid motion is key. dont let your trapezoids tense up. 
other than that though, as long as your tone is correct, you can have your own signature


----------

